# Anyone curious what I look like?



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

(.....crickets...) Anyone? Bueller? Oh, come ON! :waiting: 

Yikes, didn't intend for it to be so large.
Not good enough for an avatar, but this pic was taken a couple months ago. My hair is tucked under a winter hat, and someone made me laugh at the last second. I wil be 65 yrs old this Thursday May 14 but please don't tell anyone. layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2015)

You look a lot like you Mom.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Falcon (May 10, 2015)

Ya look good AC.  Nice set of choppers you have there.  :wave:


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Jim, I consider that a compliment.  Wait till I clean up and let my hair down.......woohoo....(j/k)


----------



## QuickSilver (May 10, 2015)

Nice pic....  You DO look like your mom..


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

Oh, here is my lovely niece.  Anyone who is mean to her will die. 

23, working 2 jobs, has her own apt/car, working on her Masters degree, has a nice bf.  I am so proud of her. 

This pic tas taken same day as mine above.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2015)

LOL...that is Huge, but how lovely to see your smiley face and I have to agree you look just like your mum..and nowhere near 65 either..


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

Yeah Holly, I know you will be crying tears of jealousy tonight. :lofl:
Just teasing.....you KNOW what a brat I am!

(SB if you can make pic smaller?  I don't know how I messed up)


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah Holly, I know you will be crying tears of jealousy tonight. :lofl:
> Just teasing.....you KNOW what a brat I am!
> 
> (SB if you can make pic smaller?  I don't know how I messed up)



I did already check your PM.


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

Didn't come thru, Jim.  Maybe try again?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Didn't come thru, Jim.  Maybe try again?



Go here http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=aaaa54f Download to your desktop.  Then edit your post to remove the existing pic and upload the new one on your desktop.  It will post about 4"x5".


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah Holly, I know you will be crying tears of jealousy tonight. :lofl:
> Just teasing.....you KNOW what a brat I am!



LOL crazeeee woman... :rofl: can't see your niece too well cuz the picture is a bit blurred but from here she looks like she has your smile..  She sounds exactly like my daughter at the same age. She also had 2 jobs,  a Degree, her first mortgage,  and a car paid for outright ..I was extremely proud of her then (still am ) , and you have a right to be very proud of your niece..


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Thanks!


  Awwww shucks Ma'am....twernt nothin....


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2015)

That's better ..


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

I made the picture smaller Applecruncher.  That's a great picture, don't apologize for the laughing, nice smile....but the winter hat has gotta go for fashion pics, LOL!   Early Happy Birthday wishes for Thursday, you don't look a day over 50!   I don't blame you for being proud of your niece, she's a pretty gal and sounds like she has a good head on her shoulders.  I wish her the best!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I made the picture smaller Applecruncher.  That's a great picture, don't apologize for the laughing, nice smile....but the winter hat has gotta go for fashion pics, LOL!   Early Happy Birthday wishes for Thursday, you don't look a day over 50!   I don't blame you for being proud of your niece, she's a pretty gal and sounds like she has a good head on her shoulders.  I wish her the best!



Ooops....Sorry for stealing your thunder SB.  I saw the resize and assumed she followed my post's instruction.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

Ditto Jim. :love_heart:  I went ahead and did as she asked, I wasn't sure she would be able to make the change on her own.  It took me a few minutes to work it out myself, lol.  You can take my thunder anytime my friend, just don't be messin' with my lightnin'! layful: :sentimental:


----------



## Glinda (May 10, 2015)

Early Happy Birthday, Applecruncher!  I think your pic is lovely and it would make a fine avatar, although I also like that perfect red apple too!  :apple:


----------



## Louis (May 10, 2015)

Hey gang, I've been tryin' to tell ya'...we have some babes here in the buckeye state too. Now there is proof!


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

Louis said:


> Hey gang, I've been tryin' to tell ya'...we have some babes here in the buckeye state too. Now there is proof!



(Batting eyes)
Will you marry me?


----------



## Louis (May 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> (Batting eyes)
> Will you marry me?


Oh baby...*OH* *BABY*!:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2015)

LOL - I feel like I just stepped into an episode of _As The Worm Turns_ ... 

Nice pic, both you and your niece!


----------



## applecruncher (May 10, 2015)

> _As The Worm Turns_



:lofl:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 11, 2015)

We are all aging well and, who knows, love could be in the air for some...:love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

Hey, AC, love your smiley face!    And 65 is still a kid.


----------



## ndynt (May 11, 2015)

Nice pic AC.  So good to be able to associate a face to your posts.   Your niece is a amazing young woman...and lovely on top of it.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

I appreciate all the nice comments.
(Yeah SB, the winter hat hides a multitude of sins...split ends, etc.  Now I've switched to a sweatband.  )


----------



## Lon (May 11, 2015)

Great Lips & Teeth AC


----------



## Misty (May 11, 2015)

Really nice picture, applecruncher.....Love your big smile, and your niece is lovely.  Happy Birthday, and I promise not to tell anyone. :bigwink:


----------



## drifter (May 11, 2015)

AC, I hope you're the kind of woman that when your feet hit the floor each morning the devil says, "Oh, crap, she's up. Cheers.


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2015)

care to translate that?


----------

